# Some Middle-Earth Online screenshots



## Hypes (Jun 3, 2004)

For your viewing pleasure... http://www.shacknews.com/screens.x/meo/Middle-Earth+Online/1/060104

Not bad at all, though a bit stocky.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 3, 2004)

Certainly looks interesting - but playability is always everything.


----------



## Hypes (Jun 3, 2004)

N/M.


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 10, 2004)

Looks beautiful. I don't play games online though. We have a PS2, but I haven't been playing much lately.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 26, 2004)

Turbine are making this.  They made Asheron's Call 2, so it should play really smooth especially with Microsoft publishing it.... I hope to see some of you people on these boards playing this, perhaps we could develop a clan.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 8, 2004)

AC2 was a steaming pile of dung, however, so I don't know if their involvement is a source of hope for this project.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 9, 2004)

Being the first MMORPG I played, I quite liked it, for a month.  Online gaming has just come into its own this past year.


----------

